# Need Pose Advice-Flabby Neck



## JmPhotos (Nov 6, 2007)

I am photographing a woman  (headshot) for a cd cover.  The problem is that she is older and has extra flabby skin from her chin to her neck.  What poses will look best for her?

Thanks
Jodie


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 6, 2007)

Get above her so that she is looking up at you.


----------



## Alpha (Nov 6, 2007)

The healing brush will also look best for her. 

Just make sure she extends the neck as far as possible without it looking unnatural.


----------



## wildmaven (Nov 6, 2007)

MaxBloom said:


> The healing brush will also look best for her.


 
Liquify tool is even better! 

Mike is right about working from above. Here's an example. The first picture was taken straight on, and the second one from above:


----------



## raider (Nov 8, 2007)

position 45 - 90 degrees from the camera and have her turn her head to the camera maybe even with a slight tilt toward her back


----------



## elsaspet (Nov 8, 2007)

Shoot from above as mentioned, and then tuck her in using liquify.


----------



## wildmaven (Nov 8, 2007)

elsaspet said:


> Shoot from above as mentioned, and then tuck her in using liquify.


 
I just learned how to use that and it is a wonderful tool! On my last engagement shoot, I took a profile of the bride and groom looking at each other and they each had a little extra under the chin. I very slightly gave them a chin tuck and they absolutely loved it.


----------

